# Guess who fell into a bowl of water today :p



## Riebie




----------



## Boomberry

Awww how cute is Lea. Maybe she fancied a little swimming hehe.


----------



## Aly

Awww...She looks so grumpy...hehe
Cute baby!


----------



## Bea

LOL!! Look at her tummy, all soaking wet!  Silly baby.


----------



## Laura

awww how cute is that....hehe Lea is adorable


----------



## birdieness

Aww that is tooo cute

She looks extreamly grumpy now lol. Cute pics to.


----------



## BUUZBEE

awww the poor little drowned rat! to cute!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

to cute I bet she got a surprise


----------



## birdluv

awww l always love the wet look 
Lea looks like she is so embarrassed .


----------



## birdieness

lol i just can't stop looking at the pictures


----------



## Aly

BUUZBEE said:


> awww the poor little drowned rat! to cute!!!


LMAO? Rat?


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> LMAO? Rat?


Don't you use the expression "looks like a drowned rat"?


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> Don't you use the expression "looks like a drowned rat"?


Yes- it just threw me off at first..hehe


----------



## Sophia

i bet she will never fall into there again


----------

